# Created new pattern



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

This is some Takefu clad steel with VG10 core I have been experimenting with to create new steel patterns. Kaoruko Kono sales manager for Takefu liked it so much she posted it on their facebook site. It turned pretty good but I need to improve it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah you need to improve it. Ha. Improve what?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Robert - I can't even begin to figure out how you did that. To say it looks amazing would be an understatement. The detail in the butt of the handle ties in perfectly with that pattern. Congrats on the nod from Takefu. Well deserved and earned. Any word on when they will have VG-10 core available state side?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Beautiful blade work. 

I don't understand how it is done either. Robert are you hammering and folding the steel now too? What do you mean by "creating new patterns"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - I can't even begin to figure out how you did that. To say it looks amazing would be an understatement. The detail in the butt of the handle ties in perfectly with that pattern. Congrats on the nod from Takefu. Well deserved and earned. Any word on when they will have VG-10 core available state side?


Thanks Scott, No I haven't heard any thing since Daniel O Malley was supposed gotten the distributorship for it. Looked on line and couldn't find anything or any site to buy it. I have his card and it looks like I'll have to call him to find something out. He doesn't seem to be doing a very good job of promoting it if he does have the distributorship for it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Thanks Scott, No I haven't heard any thing since Daniel O Malley was supposed gotten the distributorship for it. Looked on line and couldn't find anything or any site to buy it. I have his card and it looks like I'll have to call him to find something out. He doesn't seem to be doing a very good job of promoting it if he does have the distributorship for it.


Wow. That would be a colossal waste of a distributorship. As pent up as the demand is for vg-10 he would be wasting a golden opportunity.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful blade work.
> 
> I don't understand how it is done either. Robert are you hammering and folding the steel now too? What do you mean by "creating new patterns"?


Well, I got to thinking about it so I bought a big pair of bolt cutters and marked lines on my blank about 1/4" apart and cut the metal on those lines as close to the VG10 core as possible without cutting through the spine of the blank. This causes the blank to curve up at the spine, just like hot forging does, so you have to compensate for that when you cut your blank or reshape it afterwords. It wasn't easy and it cost me a blade blank plus some head aches getting it this far.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Creative 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow. That would be a colossal waste of a distributorship. As pent up as the demand is for vg-10 he would be wasting a golden opportunity.


Can,t say what I think!


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, that is a sick pattern, name it earthquake! :D Nice knife, really. The pommel matching the stag is also a work of art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2015)

Beautiful design. This is a real showpiece! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2015)

Wicked cool new pattern !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 28, 2015)

Amazing !!!!! do you accept students in your school of knifemaking, i might save up for trip to Ms....


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Amazing !!!!! do you accept students in your school of knifemaking, i might save up for trip to Ms....


Would be happy to have you visit but gave up taking student when my last one thought he was going to start a business using my equipment and supplies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful transistion from blade to handle! Seamless my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 10, 2016)

Another beautiful knife Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

